# Wife's Monster Buck



## gmcpipkin (Oct 29, 2006)

My wife killed her largest buck this afternoon. She was sitting on a food plot of Buck Forage Oats watching 7 does when this big boy stepped out and started chasing one of them. He chased the doe for nearly 5 minutes before he stopped long enough for my wife to get a shot. she made a perfect 110 yard shot right through the boiler room. He didn't go 25 yards into the woods before dying. He was a 10 point with a 21 7/8 inch inside spread with heavy mass, the bases were 5 1/4 inches around Unfortunatley he had broken his g-3 on the left side fighting but once the taxidermist repairs it you will never know. Not only did he have a huge rack, he was a heavy joker too. He weighed 255 pounds live weight. Needless to say I am one pround man.


----------



## T_LAND (Oct 30, 2006)

*biggun*

WOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Oct 30, 2006)

Holy Cow and I do mean cow !!!  Congrats to her !!!


----------



## BDI (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice one!  What County?  Its cool that you got the GON sticker in the picture!

BDI


----------



## gmcpipkin (Oct 30, 2006)

Monroe County.


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 30, 2006)

Fantastic deer.

Congratulations to the wife.

The Snakeman


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Oct 30, 2006)

Beautiful buck!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 30, 2006)

one fine beast! tell her congrats from us


----------



## hwy22 (Oct 30, 2006)

way to go thats why we take our wives hunting. Congrats to her and you


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thats a nice buck!!  Tell you wife congrats!


----------



## smitty (Oct 30, 2006)

*Nice Deer!!!*

Congrats to the Wife!


----------



## DDD (Oct 30, 2006)

What a BUCK!  CONGRATS!


----------



## KY BUCKHUNTER (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats to her. That is a great buck. What did score??


----------



## Trizey (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats on a heck of a harvest there, real nice


----------



## OFD2Truck (Oct 30, 2006)

Great dear......meant deer!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 30, 2006)

Good grief!!!!!! that's a beast. It looks like it came from up north. Holy cow..literally.


----------



## BDAWG (Oct 30, 2006)

WOW GREAT GA BUCK


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 30, 2006)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats to your wife!  Thats a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2006)

Either your wife is 4 ft tall or that deer is huuuuuuge!!!  Congrats that thing is hoss!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats to her on killing a full grown stud of a buck that is!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

CONGRATS to your wife!!!!!!!!! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## shotgun (Oct 30, 2006)

GREAT BUCK!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Win270Brown (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome job! Congrats!


----------



## Deez660 (Oct 30, 2006)

good gosh!! What a hoss! Congrats!


----------



## capt stan (Oct 30, 2006)

sweet!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome deer!


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Oct 30, 2006)

*deer*

He would have been a big next year.CONGATE NICE DEER


----------



## miller (Oct 30, 2006)

Great deer, tell her congrats.....


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2006)

Whole lot a deer there.  Tell your wife congrats on a great buck.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! thats a good'n. Tell her congrats.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 30, 2006)

*Man*

that's a great deer,    congrats to your wife


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 30, 2006)

WOW what buck!! WOW WOW!!


----------



## the HEED! (Oct 30, 2006)

man im glad i wasnt there to have to drag that pig out! LOL awesome deer


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 30, 2006)

awsome buck


----------



## bubbastax (Oct 30, 2006)

Now thats what I call a deer. Tell her way to go girl!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 30, 2006)

A BRUTE of a deer!  I'd leave him just as he is.... 

Tell her congrats!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 30, 2006)

That's one great Buck!!! Congrats to your wife.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 30, 2006)

*I have been hunting in GA*

for 28 years for a deer like that.  That think is HUGE.  Congrats.


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 30, 2006)

BRUTE !!!!! Congrats to your Mrs on a great trophy!!


----------



## Gunslinger_75 (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats to your wife. I bet her head has swoll right up on ya. But my head would to. Now its your turn huh!!!!!


----------



## OconeeJim (Oct 30, 2006)

That is a great deer!  It looks a lot like those bucks that were killed in Jasper, Monroe, Jones Counties...way back...say 40 yrs ago.  Long nose, big bodies....they carry those genes from the Wisconsin deer I think, that were placed in that area.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats to her for a really fine buck!!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Oct 30, 2006)

Awesome buck!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## leo (Oct 31, 2006)

*Outstanding buck*

congrats to your wife


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats a MAN!


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Oct 31, 2006)

Great kill!


----------



## braintree (Oct 31, 2006)

That's an awesome buck.  Congrats to the wife.


----------



## Derek (Oct 31, 2006)

there are some sho nuff beasts in monroe co....we've killed 5-6 bucks that went over 200lbs...


----------



## Rudy Breedlove (Nov 6, 2006)

*holla at a honky when you see him in the country!!!!*

what's up fella??? tell mrs. mcpipkin that i said what's up and what an awesome deer! hope all is well. PEACE OUT!!!!
             RUDY


----------



## Jasper (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. Congrats to your wife. Way to go gal!


----------



## Gadget (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow that's a Hoss, looks like she was in tears.


Great trophy


----------

